# Three Mile 5-23



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

Left out for three mile(drive on bridge) at 6:30. Took Candice(she's nine). Caught several sail cats and half a dozen trout. Caught a dozen hot Krispy Kreme on the way to the house. She seems to have had a great time. Seen a dude with a nice penn, But he was fishing with it upside down. Wanted to help him out, but you never know how people will take it now days.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

L Hull said:


> Left out for three mile(drive on bridge) at 6:30. Took Candice(she's nine). Caught several sail cats and half a dozen trout. Caught a dozen hot Krispy Kreme on the way to the house. She seems to have had a great time. Seen a dude with a nice penn, But he was fishing with it upside down. Wanted to help him out, but you never know how people will take it now days.


Lol


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

maybe he was left handed ???


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Haha I used to do that for the longest time then all my friends would make fun if me so I changed and I'm right handed.


----------

